# Time spent on workout



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I read here that guys are doing 60-90 minutes inc warm up, weights then cardio. Maybe some stretching.

But if I'm not in and out within 45-50 mins inc weights and cardio then I have a crap workout and also suffer the next day.

How about you guys?

Or is it just age and concentration?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

When I was on nights I tried to get done for 7am so I could see the family for half an hour before school/work etc. Unless I left work about 5 to 6 and got to gym for around 5 past 6, I'd struggle to get done.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Anywhere between 45 mins to 75 mins for normal weights and around 90 mins for event training


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

an hour - hour and a half. Don't do cardio in the gym personally.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Anywhere between 30 - 60 mins tops.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Including warm-up and post workout stretching it varies from 45 to 90 minutes for me. Shortest for an upper body push day and longest for a reasonable volume leg workout.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

30 to 60 mins. Usually 45 mins id say on average.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Only do 3 exercises a session, so including warm ups and a bit of mobility.. 40mins or so


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

I do between 1 to 3 hours all weights no cardio.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DTA said:


> I do between 1 to 3 hours all weights no cardio.


 3 hours of weights? :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Anywhere between 30 and 60 minutes. 30 minutes of HIIT for my boxing workout or shoulders and up to an hour for a decent leg workout.

Dont bother with cardio in the gym. Running machine and rower bore me to tears.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ah!

So from the above it doesn't seem I'm doing it wrong then.

@Ares you mind posting up which 3 on what days?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Ares said:


> Only do 3 exercises a session, so including warm ups and a bit of mobility.. 40mins or so


 Which 3 and how frequently?

Stuart McRobert style?

Any recovery issues?


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 3 hours of weights? :lol:


 Sure do train for strength then when tired do reps.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

45 minutes max

I'm a busy man


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

DTA is that 3 hours eod or daily or weekly?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

usually 60 mins and NEVER do cardio


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Which 3 and how frequently?
> 
> Any recovery issues?


 I alternate between the big three + weighted chins/pullups and dips, sometimes I OHP instead of bench, sometimes do pendlays instead of DL depending on how taxed I am. Squatting and chins/pulls are the only movements I do twice a week without fail.

I'm cutting at the moment but fairing well. Good sleep and soft tissue work do great things :thumbup1:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> DTA is that 3 hours eod or daily or weekly?


 I train 5 days a week and how long depends on how I feel could be an hour could be 3. Today was chest done two hours yesterday was shoulders was 3 hours tomorrow is back so will probably be 1 hour because i feel f**ked now.

I'm training purely for size and strength and bulking so hard I feel sad for my insides.

get pumped up on pre workout out got an awesome gym full of crazy equipment the gym blasts out music and is full of other members that train the same. Is awesome.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

For weight it's usually 45 mins although I can sometimes get done in 30 with 30 secs rest between sets. Currently doing a 5 day split.

Cardio is 15-30 mins x 3 times per week


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

6hrs just doing dropsets on bicep curls for dem gainz brah


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DTA said:


> I train 5 days a week and how long depends on how I feel could be an hour could be 3. Today was chest done two hours yesterday was shoulders was 3 hours tomorrow is back so will probably be 1 hour because i feel f**ked now.
> 
> I'm training purely for size and strength and bulking so hard I feel sad for my insides.
> 
> get pumped up on pre workout out got an awesome gym full of crazy equipment the gym blasts out music and is full of other members that train the same. Is awesome.


 What does 3 hours on shoulders consist of?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I never do cardio. How long it takes depends on the workout I'm doing. My normal workout is about an hour or less if my stamina is good as I shorten me rests a little, but I use different programs here and there and some may take half an hour, others may take an hour and a half.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> What does 3 hours on shoulders consist of?


 Lol u trying to mug me off. But fuk it. Hope you can bothered to read some boring s**t.

I'm not following a set programme I just train. I'll try to write everything from memory.

standing shoulder press warm up wits bar. Up weight 40kg couple of sets. Up weight 60kg couple of sets. Up weight 80kg coupple of rep then a few 1 reps.

walk over to seated press. Old bird talks for a min. Like her i do she's mates with the old bloke that said I look wonderful  . 60kg seated for couple of sets about 8 rep's. Up to 80kg couple of sets of 3 reps. Up 90kg I rep couple of sets.

walk over to bench sit down teenage kiddie talks to me joins in with shoulder session. 40kg seated dumbell press couple of sets of 8. 42kg couple of sets of 5. 45kg dumbells couple sets of 3. 47kg dumbells couple sets of 1 reps.

still seated drop weight back to 45 couple of sets of 5. Drop 42kg couple of sets of 5. Drop to 40 about 3 or 4 sets of 8. Still seated dumbell drop to 35kg high reps don't count couple of sets. Drop to 30kg more sets of reps.

Close grip incline bench 80kg high reps sets probably about 4 sets dtop tp 60 moreally sets high reps. Swap to flat 60kg reps about another 4 sets.

shoulder press machine sets of reps

next shoulder machine sets of reps

15kg front raises reps. Drop 10kg sets reps. Drop 7.5kg reps.

Another shoulder machine light weight me vs the teenager who can do most reps lol I did 40 he did 41 and so on till about 55 I beat him barely lmao kid would not give up.

And that was it. Time flys by. 3 hours really isn't that extreme.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I follow arnolds advanced programme, he does a six day with three days split, so morning and evening workout. I just do one massive workout in the morning. start training at 6 finish at 10 on days I work. Start at 8 finish at 12 on days I don't. I happen to work in the same gym I train in and work for my friend.So once I finish training I put my feet up in the office , and tidy up the place occasionally. If I didn't work like that never could I train in that way. Many people say training like that long term is impossible without over training. Crashing cns, , won't make gains.... The key is to start gradual, get your body used to it, leave your ego at the door {weights wise} focus on form not weight, and have lots of money for diet, supplements and gear. Its feasible then, but not for the average person.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

benji666 said:


> I follow arnolds advanced programme, he does a six day with three days split, so morning and evening workout. I just do one massive workout in the morning. start training at 6 finish at 10 on days I work. Start at 8 finish at 12 on days I don't. I happen to work in the same gym I train in and work for my friend.So once I finish training I put my feet up in the office , and tidy up the place occasionally. If I didn't work like that never could I train in that way. Many people say training like that long term is impossible without over training. Crashing cns, , won't make gains.... The key is to start gradual, get your body used to it, leave your ego at the door {weights wise} focus on form not weight, and have lots of money for diet, supplements and gear. Its feasible then, but not for the average person.


 I tried to follow that before it was too much for me lol. When he wants 50 chin ups I was dead lmao


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> 6hrs just doing dropsets on bicep curls for dem gainz brah


 8 hour arm workout lol


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

DTA said:


> I tried to follow that before it was too much for me lol. When he wants 50 chin ups I was dead lmao


 I cheat that bit, I just do pulldowns and close grip pulldowns,5 sets of 10 , I think he is bullshitting a bit about the 50 pullups, a guy his size would never get that many out unless he stayed in the gym all day. The owner of my gym competed in the Universe, he met arnold the man was even bigger than depicted in the pics, said he was a monster, have to remember he was tall for a bodybuilder as well. The only guys I know who could do 50 pullups in very little time, would be the racing snakes training for the royal marines, or something. Not bodybuilders on the gear.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Anywhere between 30 - 60 mins tops.


 That's less time than you spend posting about the evils of steroids


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

benji666 said:


> I cheat that bit, I just do pulldowns and close grip pulldowns,5 sets of 10 , I think he is bullshitting a bit about the 50 pullups, a guy his size would never get that many out unless he stayed in the gym all day. The owner of my gym competed in the Universe, he met arnold the man was even bigger than depicted in the pics, said he was a monster, have to remember he was tall for a bodybuilder as well. The only guys I know who could do 50 pullups in very little time, would be the racing snakes training for the royal marines, or something. Not bodybuilders on the gear.


 Nonsense.

I'm over 18 stone and can bang out a 20 rep wide grip chin set. I could do 50 in 3 sets without issue I reckon. I was out of the gym for 2yrs and started back in April/May if I recall rightly. At one point before this 2 years off when I focussed on them I managed to do 26 reps if I remember rightly and I was definitely over 17.5 stones.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> I'm over 18 stone and can bang out a 20 rep wide grip chin set. I could do 50 in 3 sets without issue I reckon. I was out of the gym for 2yrs and started back in April/May if I recall rightly. At one point before this 2 years off when I focussed on them I managed to do 26 reps if I remember rightly and I was definitely over 17.5 stones.


 Be strong as a bear smashing out that at that weight. You ever do any strength related competitions?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> Be strong as a bear smashing out that at that weight. You ever do any strength related competitions?


 No, they're usually core based such as deadlifts. My lower back is f'ked.

I would have probably done ok at it when I was younger as my back was obviously ok.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

50-90 mins depending on whether its a volume, recovery or intensity day....intensity days are around 1hr, volume takes close to 1 and a half hours and recovery is definitely under an hour 

I think as long as your time is productive in the gym it takes as long as it takes....


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

1 hour weights, 1 hour perving


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

45-60mins on avarage


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

45-90 mins. Generally around 1h15 id say would be average and thats with 15min HIIT at end.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I go gym once a week for about an hour and a half.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

An hour give or take 10 minutes,

I train after the peak rush has done and gone and normally on my own so it's easy enough to get round quick.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

60-75 min weight training + about 60 min for cardio or swimming/sauna


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

90 mins to 120 mins Usually try to do 30 mins of cardio


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

90% of my sessions last under an hour. Powerlifting sessions at my club. however, are around the 2 hour mark.


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Usually 45-60mins for me. Includes 5 minutes stretching etc at the beginning.

The only thing I carry around with me are a hand towel, water bottle and my notepad. Got all my exercises ready written down before I get in so I just jot down what I've done. Not much rest between exercises either so the intensity is high.

Surprise myself sometimes how quick I get done but I'm f**ked at the end of a leg session (as it should be!).


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

About 70mins. Really depends on what i'm training and how long I have to wait for equipment.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

About 90min, always 2 body parts per session, 3x per week.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> 1 hour weights, 1 hour perving


 Same here, and usually do a 30min warm down whilst I sniff the bike seats


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

Mine used to be a max of 45 minutes during lunchtime. If you have a split routine then I don't think I could last more than an hour at the right intensity.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kitson said:


> Usually 45-60mins for me. Includes 5 minutes stretching etc at the beginning.
> 
> The only thing I carry around with me are a hand towel, water bottle and my notepad. Got all my exercises ready written down before I get in so I just jot down what I've done. Not much rest between exercises either so the intensity is high.
> 
> Surprise myself sometimes how quick I get done but I'm f**ked at the end of a leg session (as it should be!).


 not carry a pen or pencil nah?


----------



## Kitson (Jan 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> not carry a pen or pencil nah?


 Ah yeah forgot about that. It's hard to carry all these things so I use my handbag most of the time.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

A guy comes into our gym does a few stretches puts on his belt loads up the bench press with five plates each side , huffs and puffs for five minutes then shouts at himself and slaps his own face for five minutes gets on the bench and does one rep then goes .

He is in and out in 15 minutes he is massive by the way .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

big vin said:


> A guy comes into our gym does a few stretches puts on his belt loads up the bench press with five plates each side , huffs and puffs for five minutes then shouts at himself and slaps his own face for five minutes gets on the bench and does one rep then goes .
> 
> He is in and out in 15 minutes he is massive by the way .


 I do that with 5 5kg plates a side


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

40 minutes is enough for me.

Maybe 60 minutes at a push if I'm fu**ing around in between sets.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Shoulders usually takes 30 mins but this afternoon it's gonna take about 50 because I'm currently sat taking the worlds most gargantuan dump!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

About 30 minutes this year


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

1hr tops! few warm up set bit of stretching between warm up then straight into workout - showered and home!


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Train weights 4 days a week, 3 days are about 90 mins includes 25 mins cardio, 4th day is usually 2hrs includes 25 mins cardio, after the 4th day I have a 2 day rest.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

50 minutes. Might go over an hour if I'm waiting for equipment. I'm not doing any cardio and I don't monitor rest periods as closely as I should.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

An hour including mobility and stretching afterwards, I cycle to the gym so that helps as a warm up.


----------

